# What about showing string gauges under you avatar?



## Seedawakener (Mar 25, 2007)

It would be a cool feature since it seems to be a topic people like to discuss. If not there maybe somewhere else?


----------



## darren (Mar 25, 2007)

I can see maybe adding it to the profile, but i don't see the point in filling that left area with tons of junk.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2007)

Seems like too much info to me ;D Most of you could just use your post count for your string guage anyways


----------



## darren (Mar 25, 2007)

Besides, we've already got:

Join Date
Location 
Posts
Thanked
Main seven
Rig
Reputation
Mood

And hey... what happened to the iTrader ratings?

That was actually a _useful_ piece of information that i don't see any more.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2007)

darren said:


> And hey... what happened to the iTrader ratings?



Go into the For Sale forums and look again. ;D


----------



## Ken (Mar 25, 2007)

That's still there, you just have to be in the For Sale, etc forums for it to show up.


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2007)

Darren feels silly now.  TR's have always only shown in the marketplace.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 25, 2007)

I think the new "gear" part of our profiles is perfectly adequate for string gauge info.


----------



## darren (Mar 25, 2007)

I feel silly almost constantly.


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2007)

darren said:


> I feel silly almost constantly.



[montypython]

You... Silly man, you!

[/monty]


----------



## darren (Mar 25, 2007)

I am the Minister of Silly Walks.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 10, 2007)

String gauge without tuning is a bit silly really? You do need both to figure out what's going on


----------



## playstopause (Apr 10, 2007)

How about the size of what we have in the pants?


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

playstopause said:


> How about the size of what we have in the pants?



How about not posting stupid shit in the site forum?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 10, 2007)

darren said:


> I feel silly almost constantly.



[action=Donnie]feels darren.[/action]


----------



## Scott (Apr 10, 2007)

It's already pretty full I think.

Remeber the good days when it was just Join date, Location, and Posts?

Good times, Good times.....


----------



## playstopause (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> How about not posting stupid shit in the site forum?



How about closing silly threads, like right away? 
Chris is funny ... 









Playstopause thinks stupid questions deserves stupid answers


----------

